# Machine shop for sale $35K - Nanaimo



## DavidR8 (Jan 30, 2020)

Machine shop - business/commercial - by owner
					

machine shop Mill, lathe, bandsaws, tig welding, Arbour, pipe bender, compressor, steel and...



					victoria.craigslist.org
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middle.road (Jan 30, 2020)

USD: (basing generously on what I've seen in auctions the past few weeks in the SE.)
3000.00 mill
3000.00 lathe
2000.00 welder
 750.00 bandsaw
 500.00 compressor
--------
9250.00 total


----------



## Nigel123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hopefully the building goes with it


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 30, 2020)

Yeah that guy is dreaming unless the building comes with it.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Maybe he accidentally added an extra 0 and really meant to type $3500!  I mean that would make more sense if hes being realistic. Or maybe that includes the building???


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 30, 2020)

I think it's actually in a garage.
I'm half tempted to call and ask.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 30, 2020)

Business, and client list?


----------



## middle.road (Jan 30, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I think it's actually in a garage.
> I'm half tempted to call and ask.


If you go and look at it - grab a copy of the manual for the Birmingham lathe!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 30, 2020)

Have to wonder what the " so much more " is .


----------



## stuarth44 (Jan 31, 2020)

small business's are impossible to sell, everyone just up n starts their own, I  had a ten man yachtbuilding bizz, I  knew it was worthless, I  sold all my machines, plate wheels, plate rollers, massive cast wadkin bandsaw, griggio spindle migs, except some and shipped out to Australia, regrets selling the rolls


----------

